# Western Flyer, Repro or not?



## irene_crystal (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello, 
 Saw this and was slightly interested but know these are notorious for reproductions... I got him to send me the serial number which is 9086 9 499 0428. What do you think....  
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/bik/2510461745.html


----------



## kunzog (Jul 24, 2011)

It's a re-creation of an old bike, not a reproduction of anything. It is a "new" bike just made to look vintage. I think they were produced around 1985 and were done in several models and colors. On the headbadge most say "circa 1950" That does not mean they were made in that year,  only made to represent that vintage.


----------



## irene_crystal (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I figured that out while trying to find an "original" one. I'm going to pass, he wants $350 for it which is way more than it is worth to me. Thanks for the reply back.



kunzog said:


> It's a re-creation of an old bike, not a reproduction of anything. It is a "new" bike just made to look vintage. I think they were produced around 1985 and were done in several models and colors. On the headbadge most say "circa 1950" That does not mean they were made in that year,  only made to represent that vintage.


----------



## panther boy (Jul 26, 2011)

*old bike*

are you looking for something needing restoration??


----------

